# What else can I do?



## Hillbilly (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't know if ya'll are familiar with Dave Ramsey but We went through Dave Ramsey's Financial Peace University a few years back and did great with it. Since then I've/we've really messed things up. We built a new house and it cost us alot more than we had planned. This situation is unique to others because we built our house on the family farm and planned on being there forever. I'm kinda between a rock and a hard spot. It's not so easy to just up and sell because of the circumstances. I am feeling very lost and I don't know what to do. We make about $80,000 per year and our house payment is $2,500 per month @6.3% for 30 years, this includes PMI, Property taxes, and homeowners insurance. Shamefully, we have 3 credit card accounts totaling about $16,000. Our insurance is about $850 per month for Vehicles, Life, Medical, and Dental. Our vehicles are paid for. On top of all this we have regular utilities totalling about $700 per month. Gasoline is about $300 per month. None of this includes Groceries and other expenses. We've been juggling this for two years now and luckily we have not been late on anything. I honestly don't know how we've done it up to this point but it's getting old, we're both hurting, and our marriage is suffering. I know that God has been holding us up. This is exactly how we've ended up with the credit cards. We had no emergency fund and the vehicles needed work, when it rains it pours. I know that I need to start working on an emergency fund and start snowballing the credit card with the lowest balance. We have a timeshare with Wyndham that we purchased over 10 years ago. It's paid for and maintenance fees are $25 per month. They sell this same timeshare today for $12,500. I know that I'll never get that out of it but I would be willing to take alot less for it and I could use the money to pay off some of the credit card debt. Can we make it out of this without selling our home? Please Help.
Thank You


----------



## boomer (Aug 22, 2009)

It seems like you are in a bit of a bind and it is really good that you recognize the issue, If you do want to keep your house the first thing I would do is contact a local credit counseling center there are plenty of free ones and they can help make better decisions and they are free. A good one will even go as far as negotiating with the credit card companys to get you lower interest rates and deals. They will also take an assessment of your assets and liabilities and advise you better then anyone else can.

They will be able to help you, this is where I would start.


----------

